# Equipment & Engine Training Council (EETC) On-line Training



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The Equipment & Engine Training Council (EETC) is a non-profit association whose mission is to address the critical shortage of qualified service technicians in the outdoor power equipment industry through its school accreditation and technician certification programs.

Since the Kung Fu virus has turned the world up side down, they've been offering *FREE* live-stream training classes every Tuesday & Thursday a 1:00PM Eastern on a wide variety of engine and power equipment service topics. If your looking to learn more about servicing small engines and power equipment, these are really good sessions. 

I find it way more satisfying than sitting around watching Andy Griffith reruns and eating Doritos with bean dip and all you got to do is sign up

https://www.eetc.org/page/LS


----------

